# An Abandoned Police Station Sept 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello All, 

I visited this place back in Sept last year with MrDan, Lenston, The_Raw, and Extreme Ironing.

My first Police Station i have explored. Not much left in there tbh, but was cool to walk around and see the cells etc etc. Did come across afew computers and also a box of CCTV VHS tapes! Anything could have been on them!!

No history im afraid, but will be knocked down and made into more new builds. 


An abandoned Police Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


An abandoned Police Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


An abandoned Police Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


An abandoned Police Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


An abandoned Police Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


An abandoned Police Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


An abandoned Police Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


An abandoned Police Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


An abandoned Police Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


An abandoned Police Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


An abandoned Police Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


An abandoned Police Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


An abandoned Police Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


An abandoned Police Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


An abandoned Police Station by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Thanks for looking

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice one,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 13, 2015)

That's nice that is mate.nice shots..


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice one! Awesome photos as usual!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 13, 2015)

nice! wonder whats on that camera lol


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 13, 2015)

Ninja Kitten said:


> nice! wonder whats on that camera lol



Thanks all. Yeah, does make you wonder eh.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 14, 2015)

Your nicked son! Great set....


----------



## smiler (Jan 14, 2015)

Nicely Framed, I enjoyed looking, Thanks.


----------



## Bspke (Jan 15, 2015)

Looked like a nice explore, thanks


----------



## Potter (Jan 16, 2015)

Very odd that that camera is still there. I've got one the same. It's a Canon Sure Shot AF-7s.


----------



## Andi_1974 (Jan 16, 2015)

I'm with Ninja Kitten can't help but wonder what evidence was on that camera


----------

